

Get Out of Denial About Your Startup's Priorities - joelle
http://hookfeed.com/blog/get-out-of-denial-about-your-startups-priorities/

======
mindcrime
Interesting stuff, but like all advice, it's hard to know _exactly_ how to
apply it. That is, saying "Ask yourself how that's working for you and be
willing to change directions quickly" is good advice sometimes... but other
times, "be persistent and stay the course and keep pounding away" may be
equally good advice. The question is, how do you _know_ ahead of time, which
scenario you're in? And the answer, I think, is that you really can't. It's a
judgment call.

This is one of the things about running a startup (or, really, doing anything
in life) - you can get well meaning, quality advice from different people,
where the two bits of advice are completely contradictory. So in the end, you
just have to decide.

